# Best theratube for hunting and target shooting



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I just found out that a store nearby has some theratube .I just want a little help to know what is the best for me. I want to hunt rabbits and pigeons and target shooting .I am 15 but I am already stronger than most of adults.
Thanks for the help. :wave:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dani Rodrigues said:


> Hey guys, I just found out that a store nearby has some theratube .I just want a little help to know what is the best for me. I want to hunt rabbits and pigeons and target shooting .I am 15 but I am already stronger than most of adults.
> Thanks for the help. :wave:


Yellow. Single with a pull length of 7 inches will be great for target shooting and plinking. In loop configuration, it has plenty of power for hunting.

Here's a demonstration of the power, using a .50 cal lead ball.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I like to add Henry's webpage.

http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/index.html


----------



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a single Theratube black, it does have a heavy pull but it wont be problem fot you.


----------



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Black is slower I believe.I will use thera tube red , in pseudo-tapered cause it is strong and fast.Thanks for the help.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Dani Rodrigues said:


> Black is slower I believe.I will use thera tube red , in pseudo-tapered cause it is strong and fast.Thanks for the help.


red is not that strong. i would say pseudo tapered blue if you dont want black.


----------



## slingshotterLu1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah red is very light,green isn't bad cut to around 5.5 inches,doubled its stupidly strong to draw..... Red is perfect for target shoot with small ammo though,such a light draw!


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Totally depends on ammo !

But if you want to hunt rabits , I assume you will be using heavy ammo . If so then I would go with red or green , I dont really like the tubes from blue up to silver , they are kind of slow !

I havent had alot of expirience with heavy ammo thought , so listening to me might not be the best thing  just giving you my opinion , talking less out of experience !


----------



## slingshotterLu1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Red wont have enough clout to use heavy ammo,unless doubled.
Green would be ok with 9.5 and 10mm lead but wouldn't have much range with anything heavier or bigger.
Been playing about with both red and green for last couple of weeks and gave my mate a tube set of each red and green,he said same thing.


----------

